# Any reason denon avr x 2000 withdrawn



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there any reason denon avr x 2000 is withdrawn from market?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't seen anything saying it has been removed... Where are you getting your in info?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Sold 3 in the last two weeks?!?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

New model due out soon: X2100, probably shipping mid July.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

gazoink said:


> New model due out soon: X2100, probably shipping mid July.


After a Google search, I'm reading on the other forum, Aug/Sep delivery and it reads like Denon is finally coming into the 21st century with WiFi capability.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> After a Google search, I'm reading on the other forum, Aug/Sep delivery and it reads like Denon is finally coming into the 21st century with WiFi capability.


Marantz too


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rhetorical question on my part: What took D&M so long?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

DM has always been a bit behind others with the latest technology, but then they seem to get it right the first time. For a while the latest Audyssey feature set wasn't on DM product when Onkyo had it, then DM caught up and passed them. Perhaps the good things are worth the wait.

The Wifi thing hasn't been a big deal, we've done a number of AVRs without it, and fixed it with a third-party device or a local switch, which is better anyway. My hope for the new stuff is that their IP control will accept multiple simultaneous IP connections. They don't now, it's a bit of a pain.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

gazoink said:


> DM has always been a bit behind others with the latest technology, but then they seem to get it right the first time. For a while the latest Audyssey feature set wasn't on DM product when Onkyo had it, then DM caught up and passed them. Perhaps the good things are worth the wait. The Wifi thing hasn't been a big deal, we've done a number of AVRs without it, and fixed it with a third-party device or a local switch, which is better anyway. My hope for the new stuff is that their IP control will accept multiple simultaneous IP connections. They don't now, it's a bit of a pain.


Your post has peeked my interest? What do you mean simultaneous ip connections? Each device should only have on IP address assigned


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> You post has peeked my intrust? What do you mean simultaneous ip connections? Each device should only have on IP address assigned


Yes, of course it's one IP address.

I do a lot of custom control systems, it's nice to be able to throw IP commands at devices rather than do RS232 bridges or IR bridges. The problem with DM devices is they allow only one concurrent connection to their built-in server. That means if you had two devices attempting to issue IP commands, nearly simultaneously, some of those commands will fail. It's not a common situation, but if our control system is on two devices, a primary and a backup, and someone inadvertently picks up the backup device, it may not work if the primary one is still chatting with the AVR. The situation can arise when our control system is up then someone opens the Denon control app. It's a pain, and unnecessarily inconvenient. Most IP bridges will allow dozens of simultaneous connections. This means we often will run an RS232 bridge even if the AVR has built in IP control. This solves the problem, but adds additional expense that wouldn't be necessary if the DM dudes got it right in their server in the first place.

It's not something the average guy will run into, but I do hope it gets fixed some day.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Savant/Crestron/C4/URC all have their own apps for smart devices thus eliminating this issue. 

I do see what your saying though. If I wanted to control the AVR's spotify app I might use the demon/marantz app as opposed to working it from the control UI. 

Still isn't there a good workaround that will still allow for statice feedback?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> Savant/Crestron/C4/URC all have their own apps for smart devices thus eliminating this issue.


I would certainly hope so!


rab-byte said:


> I do see what your saying though. If I wanted to control the AVR's spotify app I might use the demon/marantz app as opposed to working it from the control UI.
> 
> Still isn't there a good workaround that will still allow for statice feedback?


Yup, RS232 bridge. Works fine, solves the issue. Just annoying that its necessary.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If everyone would come together establish a standard for driver creation it would make things a lot easier though extra vegetables would suffer.

Anyways didn't mean to hijack the topic...


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> If everyone would come together establish a standard for driver creation it would make things a lot easier though extra vegetables would suffer.
> 
> Anyways didn't mean to hijack the topic...


No driver needed for IP control.


----------

